# Electronics info required



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello,

Where is a good place to purchase laptops, mobile phones etc for reasonable prices?

Looking to purchase both soon, because I will be new over there I was wondering where to look and not get ripped off.

Thanks
Colin


----------



## Bazgrant (Mar 17, 2011)

Me personally I stick to the big shops, most of the pc-related items I have bought from either plugins (Marina Mall Abu Dhabi, but also many other places) or Carrefour. You could probably get some deals at the smaller Asian shops on Elektra street but I prefer to get something I know has a warranty 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

colin14 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where is a good place to purchase laptops, mobile phones etc for reasonable prices?
> 
> ...


For fixed prices, special offer, maybe promotional gifts, check any of the Malls in Dubai

If you like to bargain and look for discounts on the spot, check Computer Plaza and Al Khaleej Centre behind BurJuman in Bur Dubai


----------



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info,

Well looks like i will be going to the malls to purchase some new goodies,

Cheers

Colin


----------



## expat_nl (Mar 28, 2011)

Carefour maybe


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Greetings

Mobile Phones are cheaper in Mobile phone shops & Laptops are cheaper in sharjah industrial area ther US or Canada imported most of them are refurbished but some of them are brand new and cheaper than anywhere else in the UAE.

Regards,
Abdulrahim


----------

